# Khedira vicino allo Schalke 04



## Tifo'o (13 Maggio 2015)

La squadra tedesca dello Schalke 04 sta per prendere il giocatore del Real Madrid Sami Khedira. Secondo il Mirror il presidente avrebbe confermato: "Stiamo discutendo con lui e speriamo di chiudere presto".

Il giocatore è in scadenza 2015 e si muoverà a parametro zero.


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2015)

Giocatore da prendere ad occhi chiusi, sarebbe un peccato non prenderlo


----------



## juventino (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma stiamo scherzando? Lasciarlo andare allo Schalke così? È doveroso fare almeno hn tentativo.


----------



## Mou (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma che fine ha fatto? Al Real non gioca più...


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La squadra tedesca dello Schalke 04 sta per prendere il giocatore del Real Madrid Sami Khedira. Secondo il Mirror il presidente avrebbe confermato: "Stiamo discutendo con lui e speriamo di chiudere presto".
> 
> Il giocatore è in scadenza 2015 e si muoverà a parametro zero.



non capisco perchè andare a rovinarsi nello schalke, con il mercato che avrà, soprattutto in premier . 
forse è una scelta di vita.


----------



## mr.wolf (13 Maggio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Giocatore da prendere ad occhi chiusi, sarebbe un peccato non prenderlo


.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Maggio 2015)

Comunque scelta incomprensibile da parte del giocatore stesso, lo Schalke è una squadra che ha mille problemi come abbiamo visto e buttare gli ultimi anni della sua carriera li non mi sembra la scelta più saggia


----------



## 666psycho (13 Maggio 2015)

khedira al Schalke 04 ..un insulto al calcio..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Maggio 2015)

Questi sono gli affari che avrebbe fatto il vero Milan.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Maggio 2015)

Impossibile competere con la fiscalità della Vestfalia


----------



## S T B (13 Maggio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ma che fine ha fatto? Al Real non gioca più...



infatti Khedira nel Real di stasera secondo me era utilissimo...
certo che se deve andare allo schalke... d'accordo che è difficile competere con la premier, ma così è troppo


----------



## Mou (13 Maggio 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> infatti Khedira nel Real di stasera secondo me era utilissimo...
> certo che se deve andare allo schalke... d'accordo che è difficile competere con la premier, ma così è troppo



Ma è fuori rosa?


----------



## Marchisio89 (13 Maggio 2015)

Ma perchße non gioca piú nel Real? che fine ha fatto??


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ma è fuori rosa?





Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Ma perchße non gioca piú nel Real? che fine ha fatto??



Per questo, quando ha cominciato a guardare al prossimo anno è andato sotto nelle gerarchie. Almeno credo.


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Ma perchße non gioca piú nel Real? che fine ha fatto??



E' ai margini del progetto proprio perchè lui ha deciso di andarsene


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La squadra tedesca dello Schalke 04 sta per prendere il giocatore del Real Madrid Sami Khedira. Secondo il Mirror il presidente avrebbe confermato: "Stiamo discutendo con lui e speriamo di chiudere presto".
> 
> Il giocatore è in scadenza 2015 e si muoverà a parametro zero.



Sinceramente Khedira allo Shalke non si può sentire.L'unica motivazione sensata che mi viene in mente è che voglia tornare in Germania.


----------



## Marchisio89 (13 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per questo, quando ha cominciato a guardare al prossimo anno è andato sotto nelle gerarchie. Almeno credo.





Jino ha scritto:


> E' ai margini del progetto proprio perchè lui ha deciso di andarsene


Hm capisco. Khedira al Real Madrid é/era piú importante di quanto possa sembrare. Senza di lui (e Xabi) sono sbilanciati.
Lo stesso Di Maria al posto di James dava più equilibrio.

Comunque fossi in lui non andrei mai allo Schalke. Eterni secondi.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Hm capisco. Khedira al Real Madrid é/era piú importante di quanto possa sembrare. Senza di lui (e Xabi) sono sbilanciati.
> Lo stesso Di Maria al posto di James dava più equilibrio.
> 
> Comunque fossi in lui non andrei mai allo Schalke. Eterni secondi.



Infatti è un peccato perchè non è neanche vecchio. Però c'è da dire che viene da un lungo infortunio.


----------



## Mou (13 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per questo, quando ha cominciato a guardare al prossimo anno è andato sotto nelle gerarchie. Almeno credo.



Cioè, ci mettono Ramos e non lui...


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Cioè, ci mettono Ramos e non lui...



Anche io l'ho trovato strano, va bene farlo fuori dall'11 ma in un momento d'emergenza avrebbe dovuto metterlo (così non avrebbe neanche giocato Varane). E' stata una mossa sbagliatissima col senno di poi.


----------



## Frikez (13 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche io l'ho trovato strano, va bene farlo fuori dall'11 ma in un momento d'emergenza avrebbe dovuto metterlo (così non avrebbe neanche giocato Varane). E' stata una mossa sbagliatissima col senno di poi.



E' una scelta di Perez di diversi mesi fa..dal momento che non ha accettato il rinnovo è stato fatto fuori.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Maggio 2015)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E' una scelta di Perez di diversi mesi fa..dal momento che non ha accettato il rinnovo è stato fatto fuori.



Che poi con tutti i soldi che buttano onestamente avrei accontentato le sue richieste, adesso magari spenderanno altri 30 mln per prendere un incontrista dello stesso livello.


----------



## Jino (14 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che poi con tutti i soldi che buttano onestamente avrei accontentato le sue richieste, adesso magari spenderanno altri 30 mln per prendere un incontrista dello stesso livello.



Non fu un problema economico, l'ingaggio che venne offerto al tedesco fu molto alto e per stessa ammissione del ragazzo soddisfacente, è lui che semplicemente dopo tanti anni di Madrid cercava una nuova avventura.


----------

